# RB 34 Rolling Chassis



## srtguy (Jun 14, 2004)

Hello, new memeber. Im trying to find a RB 34 Rolling Chassis. I currently have a 1996 Toyota Chassis and 2jzgte engine that is about finished, and getting ready to drop in and start the asthetics. Noew i need a RB 34 rolling chassis to do the same. If you guys have any ideas or know of anywhere as to where i could buy one for relatively cheap let me know..
thanks..
Chris


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

there is no RB 34 rolling chassis. youre probably looking for the R34 rolling chassis in which the RB engine series came. and you wont find one for cheap.


----------

